

Congratulations You are a moron - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/08/15/3543.aspx

======
olefoo
haproxy is looking better by the minute.

~~~
smoody
i agree. i wish there was some way i could unsubscribe to the f5 feed that
they push through here. HN should, at a minimum, collect money for allowing
them to use this site as a distribution channel for their shamelessly self-
promoting posts (minus this one, which is just plain baffling).

~~~
olefoo
Well it will make a good case study for how not to do social marketing.

